# 3M imperial hand glaze



## DEANY123 (Aug 12, 2008)

hi people, i hav tryed a search and not been able to find out any info on the above.

is 3m imperial glaze any good as a polish/pre wax cleaner

i am after general info and opinions on this glaze.

also i have a silver car and i am having trouble picking from the many hard wax's out there, will dodo Diamond White be best not spending over £50?

thanks for any info
james


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

DEANY123 said:


> hi people, i hav tryed a search and not been able to find out any info on the above.
> 
> is 3m imperial glaze any good as a polish/pre wax cleaner
> 
> ...


i could sell you a sample of 3m,as i have just bought 2 types of it :thumb:


----------



## deathlok (Apr 8, 2007)

I have 3M hand glaze. old and difficult to work with product. (avoid...there are better newer products out there)


----------



## DEANY123 (Aug 12, 2008)

only ask as my old man has some in the garage.lol


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

its very filler heavy and hides swirls pretty well. It is rather hard to work with though.


----------



## West (Jan 11, 2009)

I can say as them its heavy to work with, but it gave my dark metallic dragon green paint a darker shine and topped on meguriars step 2 polish is very good... Darkens my paint...


----------



## pete001 (Dec 21, 2006)

Used to use 3M imperial hand glaze back in my very early days,very filler heavy,finish ok (ish) PITA to remove if left on surface to long,much better stuff out there now IMO.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Very akin to Megs #7 but harder to use, I ended up binning mine.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Rich said:


> Very akin to Megs #7 but harder to use, I ended up binning mine.


Exactly what i did!


----------

